# [risolto] cpufreqd e AMD sempron

## vezzo

Salve sono nuovo di questo forum.

Il mio problema è che non riesco a far "scalare" il mio processore 

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 15

model      : 8

model name   : Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 1600.000

cache size   : 256 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow up ts fid vid ttp

bogomips   : 3204.28

clflush size   : 64

```

le frequenze avviabili sono 1600 e 800MHz, ma il processore funziona solo a 1600Last edited by vezzo on Tue Nov 13, 2007 8:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Dovresti perlomeno dirci che guide hai seguito, cosa hai compilato nel kernel, che pacchetti hai emerso etc... etc..

----------

## vezzo

la guida che ho seguito è questa: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_CPU_Frequency_Scaling

la configurazione del kernel nella sezione del CPU frequency scaling è:

```
#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set
```

e ho emerso: cpufreqd e cpufrequtils

----------

## Scen

Prova a seguire anche la guida della documentazione ufficiale "Guida alla Gestione Energetica", penso troverai maggiori dettagli per far funzionare il risparmio energetico della tua CPU.

----------

## vezzo

Ho seguito la guida...adesso riesco a modificare la frequenza, ma rimane quella solo per un attimo e poi torna al massimo. inoltre se do cpufreq-info ottengo:

```
cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Per favore, comunicare errori e malfunzionamenti a linux@brodo.de.

analisi della CPU 0:

  modulo powernow-k8

  CPU per le quali e` necessario cambiare la frequenza contemporaneamente: 0

  limiti hardware: 800 MHz - 1.60 GHz

  frequenze disponibili: 1.60 GHz, 800 MHz

  gestori disponibili: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  gestore corrente: la frequenza deve mantenersi tra 1.60 GHz e 1.60 GHz.

                   Il gestore "performance" puo` decidere quale velocita` usare

                  in questo intervallo.

  la frequenza attuale della CPU e` 1.60 GHz.

```

la cosa che mi risulta strana è che per ogni gestore mi esce la frequenza deve mantenersi tra 1.60 GHz e 1.60 GHz. e non capisco il perchè...

----------

## bandreabis

Hai provato con sto comando?

```
 echo 800000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq
```

a me dava il tuo stesso problema... ma forse a me non metteva 800MHz tra le frequenze disponibili.

Ma tu prova.

Altrimenti se il problema è il governor prova questo: 

```
echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

Nella mia ignoranza posso solo tentare a darti questi suggerimenti....   :Embarassed: 

Se funzia mettilo in 

```
/etc/conf.d/local.start
```

Andrea

----------

## Kernel78

 *vezzo wrote:*   

> Ho seguito la guida...adesso riesco a modificare la frequenza, ma rimane quella solo per un attimo e poi torna al massimo. inoltre se do cpufreq-info ottengo:
> 
> ```
> cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006
> 
> ...

 

non devi usare il gestore "performance" ma "on-demand"

----------

## vezzo

grazie mille era proprio quello il problema....il fatto è che non riuscivo a sceglierlo dall'interfaccia grafica questa modalità, però ora funziona anche con gli altri governor....

Grazie mille per l'aiuto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ora ho il problema inverso:

con tutti i governor ho sempre e solo la scelta 800 MHz quando in realta mi da disponibili sia 800 sia 1600.

----------

## xdarma

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ora ho il problema inverso:
> 
> con tutti i governor ho sempre e solo la scelta 800 MHz quando in realta mi da disponibili sia 800 sia 1600.

 

Ti dispiace postare l'output di "cpufreq-info" e i file /etc/cpufreqd.conf e /etc/conf.d/cpufrequtils ?

Grazie.

----------

## bandreabis

L'output do cpufreq-info è il medesimo di vezzo solo che con

```
gestore corrente: la frequenza deve mantenersi tra 800 MHz e 800 MHz.
```

invece che 

```
gestore corrente: la frequenza deve mantenersi tra 1.60 GHz e 1.60 GHz.
```

E i file /etc/cpufreqd.conf e /etc/conf.d/cpufrequtils sono quelli di default.

Ma nel mentre ho risolto.

Il problema era 

```
sys-power/cpufreqd
```

Disinstallandolo ho risolto.

Grazie e scusa per le info mancanti.[/code]

----------

